# Really GREAT Fry Hideouts!



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I am constantly coming up with DIY (do-it-yourself) ideas for my tanks. Well, I came up with a great one! :thumb:

Every time there is fry released in my main tank, the bigger fish will push the small rock pile I set up for fry apart to get to them. The smaller fish will get their noses into it no matter how careful I am. Well, I had to put some of my Yellow Lab and Red Zebra fry in the main tank because I have WAY (32 reds, 25 yellows and 12 Rams!) too many. So, feeling guilty I came up with an idea to help these little guys, at least a few, make it.

I took a couple plant pots, the kind you get with aquatic plants (yeah, I save everything that is related to tanks LOL) and put them in, then covered them with my small rocks. It works great! The open sides are big enough for the fry to duck in but too small for a fish nose. I have a Yellow Lab that is about 2" hanging around it, and she just cannot get in there no matter how hard she tries :lol: . You see the fry hanging out in the rocks, but if a big guy comes near they all duck into the pot! Smart lil buggers!

Just wanted to share with everyone  Sorry the pics are not the best, I have a temporary 55 acrylic tank right now till I can get a nice glass setup.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice DIY... i don't keep plants in my tank, but i will havet o think of something... my female just spat her fry out last night... hopefully they are smart enough to stay hidden...


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

nice! smart idea, 
i have osmething similar set up


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

You may be able to get some at you lfs if you ask? I know the one I go to gives me things like that because they save them. If I explain what I am going to do they would give me a couple :thumb:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

cool... will keep that in mind...


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

That may be nice for mbuna but I feel my venustus and eye biters would inhale them through the slots!


----------



## Kinsol (Dec 5, 2006)

Smart idea thanks for sharing


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

I USED THE PLASTIC BASKET I GOT WITH SOME BERRIES I BOUGHT AT THE SUPERMARKET.WORKED GREAT.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol nice idea :thumb:


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

The fruit basket is a great idea too! Its a little bigger so more fry can hide, I will keep the next one I get :thumb:



> That may be nice for mbuna but I feel my venustus and eye biters would inhale them through the slots!


Josmoloco: The reason I put my "cage" underneath all the rocks is for that very reason! I think if the cage was not deep under some rocks my adults would suck them right thru the thing!

So far it has worked wonderful! I put mine right up against the glass in front so I can watch the fry as they grow. Its so cute to see one zip out to grab a piece of food then zip back in. When ever my small 2" Lab gets over there they all go in the cage and stare back at her :lol:

I just love how smart Africans are, so neat and so much more entertaining than regular community tanks. Already at the tiny size of under 1/4 inch you can see the dominance of the lone Lab in the pile. It makes the Reds stay in the rocks outside the cage unless a adult comes by. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great idea. When I first saw the pic, I thought it was one of these...









A little garden drain grate you can get in any home improvement store. They are very cheap, come in both green and black, and might serve the same purpose if you couldn't find a plant basket.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Great tip.

I love the idea. I'd think about it, but I have two fish holding and they are both hybrids.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a couple more pics. You can see the Yellow Lab getting braver. Also my small Lab trying so hard to get to the fry :lol:


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Awh, how neat is that! You're pretty clever


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

joker4466 said:


> I USED THE PLASTIC BASKET I GOT WITH SOME BERRIES I BOUGHT AT THE SUPERMARKET.WORKED GREAT.


thats what i use. i work in a restaurant and get them when ever i need some. only problem is i got about 10 fry-juvis in my main tank and it is starting to get crowded.

any one got good DIY fish traps for little fish??


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

josmoloco said:


> That may be nice for mbuna but I feel my venustus and eye biters would inhale them through the slots!


Interestingly there has been much study on the mechanics of the "eye biter's" mouth and it may well be the one cichlid that could suck fry through slots like that.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

im saying kudos great idea.. ill try that with my baby kribs.. breeder nets stink


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

You guys have some good ideas there. I cant wait till my female electra is old enough to breed. I'll have to try it.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

thank god i just found this post, *** got a yellow lab and a greshakei holding and i was going to take out all my rocks (over 100lbs) to catch them tonight but now il just go and buy a planting kit  :thumb: this idea is genious =D> :dancing:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Good idea.
My fry go for a wild ride before they reach safety :lol: 
My background has a eggcrate grate which only the fry fit into but once behind they start to explore which usually means they end up into my overflow which sends them down to my fry grow sump tank. The six foot drop doesn't seem to hurt them at all :fish:


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

> any one got good DIY fish traps for little fish??


Ever seen the pop bottle trap?? It works wonders! I have a little minature one I use when I only want to catch the smaller fish.

You take a soda bottle, cut the top off and invert it. Add something they cannot resist and when they swim in to get it they cannot figure out how to get back out. It may take a few minutes, but works great! Its the only time I give mine frozen blood worms, they HAVE to get them :lol:

Here's my big one. Its a bigger soda bottle. For fry I use a mini water bottle that has the same shape. The opening is too small for the bigger fish to fit in. I needed to catch a small 1" fish yesterday and did that, caught him with 10 minutes :thumb: I just baited it and stuck it over where he had been hiding out.









Caught a couple!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> thank god i just found this post, I've got a yellow lab and a greshakei holding and i was going to take out all my rocks (over 100lbs) to catch them tonight but now il just go and buy a planting kit Grin Thumb this idea is genius Applause


I have to do this every time I catch a fish in my 125g, it sucks but lets me do a thorough vacuum.


----------

